# steam down?



## z4x (13. März 2014)

Kann es sein das steam down ist? Ich kann mich nicht einloggen und auch nicht auf die support website zugreifen?


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. März 2014)

Down For Everyone Or Just Me -> Check if your website is down or up?
"It's not just you!  http://steampowered.com looks down from here"

Somit jop, schein gerade down zu sein. 


EDIT:
Zumindest die Website luppt bei mir jetzt wieder.


----------



## addicTix (13. März 2014)

Steam Status · Is Steam Down? 

^ Ja


----------



## Kerkilabro (13. März 2014)

Hier Fragen und Antworten: http://allestörungen.de/stoerung/steam

Steam ist Weltweit down. Derjenige der dafür verantwortlich ist sitzt direkt neben Hoenes wenn er geschnappt wird!


----------



## Gluksi (13. März 2014)

jo ist so.. hoffe nicht irgend so ne dubbel hackergruppe sondern ein echtes prob. vielleicht zu viele Downloads da ja das neue family Dings geht und ich auch scho 2 Familien Mitglieder meinen account sharen Lase


----------



## Push (13. März 2014)

ist wohl eher wegen den Deppen die Wetten abschliessen etc  usw ....
ist doch gerade EMS One Katowice


----------



## Shona (13. März 2014)

Push schrieb:


> ist doch gerade EMS One Katowice


Die können aber nicht spielen wenn steam down ist, das ist leider ein Problem mit CS:Go  Habe nämlich gerade ein Match geschaut das bei 13:12 stehen geblieben ist und ein anderes sollte anfangen hat es aber nicht


----------



## Push (13. März 2014)

Ja ... deswegen ja Ddos  .... damit die leute nicht ihre tollen skins bei den Wetten verlieren 
btw Steam geht wieder und haut erstmal nen 2.7gb CS:GO Update heraus ....

Edit :
toll und das Update war nen Fehler  .... war ne alte Version .... und wieder neupatchen nachm erneuten neustart


----------



## z4x (13. März 2014)

Bei mir geht immer noch nichts, welches venir setzt denn eine downtime auf 8:00 uhr?


----------



## Shona (13. März 2014)

Push schrieb:


> Edit :
> toll und das Update war nen Fehler  .... war ne alte Version .... und wieder neupatchen nachm erneuten neustart


Einfach play drücken dann hört er auf


----------

